# Catching Shrimp



## ZombieSix (Feb 2, 2012)

What is the best method to catch shrimp? im in the process of moving them from a small fluval ebi to my new 13.3 mr aqua and they are a pain in teh butt to catch! Just one by one with the net? they dont want to get off the glass of the ebi.


----------



## TWINSCREWED (Nov 21, 2011)

I just don't feed them for 2-3 days then put a trap in baited with food. My trap is a small water bottle with the top cut off, flipped over and then pushed back into the bottom piece. Kind of looks like a cup with a funnel inside it. Just put it in the tank before work empty when you come home for a couple days while witholding normal feeding. 2 or 3 days they are all transferred. good luck, haven' found a way to catch them on my terms yet. lol


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3s94Y5qTrw&feature=related


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

If you do the water bottle trap, make sure you drill small holes at the sides of the bottle for water circulation, people have suffocated shrimp before due to lack of o2 in the bottle.


----------



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

The water bottle trap only worked one time and then I swear mine told all the other shrimp it was a trap once they couldn't get out. Then I tried one of those cups that Petsmart has the Marimo balls in (with the lid on but the middle hole open) and that worked one time. 

I'm out of ideas now and I think I'm going to have to pull out everything in the tank and chase them around with a net for hours. Which wouldn't be quite as bad except it's a Fluval EDGE.


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

I use large diameter eheim tubing to siphon specific shrimp into a dip and pour. Once they're in there, it's generally pretty easy to net them out.


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

I used the trap before but trapping specific shrimp that you want is not as easy as tossing a trap inside a tank.

I use a shrimp net, a cheap one I bought from LFS for catching brine shrimp, about 2" wide. Works fine, just be patient and learn how the shrimp react and how they try to escape. Often times they try to escape by jetting using their tail part, which propels them backwards so I always try to keep the back part covered. 

I also noticed that if I just approach them gently and slowly with the net, they'll be wary but when I get close and a nudge will be enough to get them to climb on board, in which I just slowly bring them out.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

To move the entire tank to another I find the best way is to: 

1. Get most of gravel out first
2. Tilt the tank to the side, then use a bigger suction hose, suck out the dirty stuff first
3. Suck everything into the new tank to the last drop, even if there are baby shrimp they will get caught inside of it and end up in new tank


----------

